# Painting the interior garage wall



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You could (should) add wood base molding and shoe to the bottom of that wall--

Then prime and paint the wall---leave the concrete alone or paint it with a paint approved for concrete--a painter will be along soon with a suggested type of paint for the concrete.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I would just paint it with the wall paint. You could paint it with the epoxy, but, why complicate things? That would be the simplest way to handle that concrete.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Just did ones of these not to long ago. AS far as the walls we used a high build primer. Sanded than used Pitt-Glaze 1 part Epoxy on the walls. Used a 2 part epoxy on the concrete. We even caulked in where the drywall met the concrete. When all was said and done this allowed the owner to wash his walls and floor.no water or oils or anything would go in any cracks. He could just rinse his whole garage out to his drive way he was really happy. The 1 part epoxy for the walls is water clean up. Cost around the price of a high quality paint. 

exact products we used:
1 Primer: http://www.dulux.ca/pro/products/primers/dulux-x-pert-primer
This also comes in a high build formula that i sprayed. This helped fix the half ass tape job most garages get. If your rolling the primer the normal version will be fine. Also Lifemaster primer is good as well but maybe a bit costly and over kill.

2 Top Coat: http://www.dulux.ca/pro/products/specialty-paints/PPG-PITT-GLAZE-WB1. Clean with soap and water. Will be much more durable and chemical resistant than any normal paint. Even a semi gloss.

3 Floor: http://www.ppghighperformancecoatin...nd/AQUAPON®/AQUAPON®-WB-Water-Base-Epoxy.aspx

for a even higher grade epoxy you can use http://annexpaint.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=153 but this will cost a lot. over 250 a kit im guessing. So Amerlock2 may be over kill.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

The concrete along the bottom of the wall would be easier to clean if it were painted with the floor epoxy. Just something to consider. It would need a little more prep (same as the floor prep) if you wanted it to last though.


----------



## arrow80 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the reply guys. 
Alphawolf, I will be rolling the primer so will use the normal version. 
I will be sanding the tape first, than priming it. 
Also, do I need any particular kind of Caulk to close the gap between the concrete and the dry wall?


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

The order i would do it in:

1 Sand everything
2 Prime all bare drywall
3 Sand drywall coat with Pit-Glaze
4 CLEAN FLOOR
5 Apply 2 part Aqua epoxy
6 Caulk With high Grade caulking
7 Brush pit glaze on the caulking on the wall
8 mix small amount of 2 part aqua paint with a brush over caulking on floor.

now you don't see any caulking and its a sealed unit.

If your ok with seeing the caulking line just use neoprene caulking. Its a liquid rudder that dries to a stretchy solid. Made for sealing roofs.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

"Also, do I need any particular kind of Caulk to close the gap between the concrete and the dry wall?"

I would do what Mike said, put baseboard on the bottom of the drywall. 

Have the floor done first and the foundation with the two part epoxy then they don't have to worry about cutting to the drywall. Then put a bead of matching caulk on the foundation where the baseboard will hit, and push the baseboard into it and nail it. Paint the walls and baseboard.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Garages....one of my favorite subjects.

Here is the bottom floor of my garage. Semi-gloss exterior paint on the wall (saw dust does not stick to it as easy as flat). Stem wall is concrete paint. Floor has a couple coats of concrete sealer.



I would hold off on the epoxy. What you want now will most likely change 6 months from now. Plus, you'll most likely damage it while you get your garage and house in order.

Click on the link in my signature if you want to see more pics of my 2-story garage.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

In this case, you really don't need to use an EXTERIOR latex paint. Exterior latex paints differ from interior latex paints in that they have UV blockers and more mildewcides in them to prevent mildew from growing on the paint if it regularily gets wet. You really don't need either of those two additives on your garage walls cuz the garage has a roof, and is therefore protected from the Sun and the rain.

So, you can just use an interior latex paint here, but no one is going to criticize you for using an exterior paint instead. Most people wouldn't know which to use, and would opt for the exterior paint "just to be on the safe side".

I'm not a professional painter, but I'd be inclined to use a "block filler" primer on the concrete block base. These primers are meant for filling the rough and porous surface of concrete block walls to make them smoother, and more attractive to look at. Then, paint over your block filler primer with whatever LATEX top coat you want.

I wouldn't use an epoxy paint over a latex primer because it's never a good idea to put a hard strong coating over a softer weaker one. If you do that, the likely problem is that the harder top coating is going to "chip" easily because it's not well supported from below. Whenever possible, you want to make sure that every layer of coating you put on is supported by one that's at least as hard and strong. That's why it's better to apply a latex paint over an alkyd primer rather than an alkyd paint over a latex primer (were alkyd paints still available).


----------



## arrow80 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 
ChuckF. the problem with the concrete block is that its uneven. My garage is at slight slope so the concrete near the entrance is close to 8 inches and the one near the house entrance is 4 inches. It will be hard for me to do the wood baseboard. I am really bad at the woodwork.


----------

